# Fido



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Where did this movie come from?! 

This sounds so ridiculously stupid, but really funny at the same time. I guess it was one of the best movies at the Sundance Festival, so it can't be all that bad.

I think I might want to see this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2007)

Interesting...

Sounds kind of corny, but, who knows? I'll see if I can check it out someday.


----------



## Rukie (Mar 2, 2007)

OMFG! I LOVED THAT MOVIE! (Saw it at Sundance)

It was stupid, yes, but at the same time, one of the funniest things I've ever seen. It had a 50's television series feel to it, but it was placed in some alternate world where radiation or something caused zombies to come back to life. So they make these collars to control them, and they're used as slaves and servants.

My favorite part:
Little girl - "Help, help! Grandma fell down, and now she's getting back up!"     

I seriously reccomend this one.


----------



## Ponko (Mar 4, 2007)

I really want to see the movie myself. The previews for it on tv seem interesting. It reminded me of this other zombie movie I saw ( I think it was a french movie called 'They Came Back' or something) only with more humour. Ideally I will get a chance to see it.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 3, 2007)

*Omg, you guys have got to see Fido.*






Plot

In a 1950s-era alternate universe where domesticated zombies play a functional role in society by delivering the milk, carrying the mail, and even helping out with household chores, one boy is about to find out just how big of a personal responsibility "pet" ownership truly is.

When the Earth passed through a cloud of space dust and the dead arose from their graves to devour the flesh of the living, it first seemed that all hope for humanity was lost. Society's rapid slide into chaos, however, was soon halted when scientists at a company called ZomCon created a special collar that turned the rampaging animated corpses docile. Now, thanks to ZomCon, everything is under control - or is it?

Timmy Robinson (K'Sun Ray) isn't quite convinced. Quiet and withdrawn, the skeptical young boy spends so much time locked away in his room that he's almost become invisible around the household. His mother Helen (Carrie-Anne Moss) has recently purchased a zombie to help keep things tidy around the house, though, and when the creature attempts to engage the curious youngster in a game of catch, a friendship is forged between boy and zombie that finds the amiable gut-muncher nicknamed "Fido" (Billy Connolly) practically becoming a part of the family.

Things take a turn for the worse, however, when "Fido"'s collar malfunctions and Timmy's neighbors begin dying in droves. When ZomCon's top zombie control specialist Mr. Bottoms (Henry Czerny) moves in across the street from Timmy, the increasingly complicated situation threatens to place a serious stumbling block in the path of human-zombie relations.

Tagline: He's not just a zombie, he's part of the family.


----------

